# Great crochet afghan pattern



## Bkpkchck (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I am new to the forum and I realize how much I have to learn. One thing I do know how to do is crochet! Maybe contributing will help me not feel so overwhelmed.

Below is a link to a crochet afghan pattern that has served me VERY well. I vary the size and colors. A couple of years ago I sold 12 of these afghans to make extra money for Christmas. I had a bunch of soft acrylic yarn in my stash and it was a great stash buster!

It is a great pattern because you make all the squares seperately and then sew them together. You can pick it up and put it down easily, it isn't this big, hot beast on your lap while you are working on it in the summer, and it turns out to be very durable and extremely warm. It calls for 2 threads and I know that seems like a lot of yarn. Don't skimp! It is well worth it!

Hope you enjoy!

http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/crochet/random-squares-throw 

They want you to order materials but of course you don't have to do so. Scroll down and the pattern is at the bottom.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello & Welcome Bkpkchck!

That's a nice looking afghan.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ooooo,,, very nice!
Welcome to the forum and thank you for sharing!:happy2:


----------



## Bkpkchck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome ladies. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

welcome aboard !! LOVE the red /white one !!! I started out crocheting , then learned to knit .... spin.. now weave !!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to The Fold Bkpkchic! We are glad you came to join us. We seem to be accumulating more and crocheters, which is great. I really like those afghans. Maybe I'll need to dust off my crochet skills and try this one. I have a lot of stash that needs busting. Oh yea, don't feel over whelmed or intimidated. We all started at the beginning of our chosen fiber addiction. Let us know if you want to try something new. We are always here to help and answer questions.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like that pattern, too.

Thanks for sharing it. A little differnt that the usual 'granny' but still as portable.


----------



## Bkpkchck (Jul 21, 2010)

I do want to expand my "fiber world". My mother knitted, crocheted, quilted and sewed. Sadly, we are so much alike that she finds it hard to teach me things. We end up arguing more than teaching/learning (I don't hold my crochet needle the same way, or the yarn for example). 

I am teaching myself to knit with a book and youtube tutorials. 

My fiber to-learn list goes:

knitting
sewing
quilting
embroidery
spinning
weaving

Good to have a group of like-minded folks.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Our philosophy here is there is not wrong way if you get the end product you are after. We all knit and I'm sure crochet differently. Some are lefties! Some are righties! None are wrongies . But you may find us urging your to try different things. As I told my kids when they were growing up, how do you know that's the best way if you haven't tried other ways?

We have helped a lot of people so do not hesitate to ask for help. We are here for you.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Welcome! That's a great pattern!~


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

What a great pattern. I love to crochet, I find it very soothing. I knit some but just scarves. One day I shall master socks. That pattern would be great for donation blankets for next year. Thanks.


----------

